# Western Bee Supply...



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I wanted to make sure and put a post up of my experience with these folks. Their prices are darn near unbeatable for wooden ware. Even after shipping costs it was still much cheaper than say Mannlake with free shipping. They were a little slower to full fill my order, but they properly set expectations when I placed my order over the phone and actually beat their estimate by probably a week or so (they were running behind with the spring rush). They were helpful by offering to ship truck instead of UPS and that saved me about 50 bucks. They even took split payment for the order with no stress ( a buddy and I combined orders).:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rod


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I've had good experiance with them also. I got all my and my son's gear from there. Also ordered some other hive parts.
From what I understand, they're the wooden ware fabricator for Dadant.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

They are the closest to me which saves shipping, great quality, great price and willing to work with the customer to save money.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

I placed an order of 100 frames, and checked every bee supplier I could for the cheapest prices including shipping. Western Bee was the winner for me (most likely based on location). Even comparing and adjusting orders to get Mann Lake free shipping didn't save me money. As a matter of fact, after placing the order I received a phone call confirming that I was willing to let the order go through as shipping was expensive. Of course I had already done the math, so I said absolutely, but I was still very happy to get a call to confirm I was OK with the order. Very nice to have a supplier concerned about the customer rather than just taking the money without a second thought...at least that's how I viewed it. 

The frames? Budget grade, wedge, and I have no complaints at all. Just as good as some of the commercial grade I have purchased from other companies.


----------



## Jonathan4Bees (Jan 29, 2012)

I placed an order with western bee supply over the weekend online for a new bee suit and 20 entrance feeders. Today i recieved an email asking if i still wanted the order for they where behind on shipping. Impressed that with such a small order they treated it like it was a high dollar amount. They have my business for now on. Great Job western bee


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Different experience here; some of their products are great, others not so good. Also communication was poor.
Last year my order was over a month past due, and I couldn't get an email response. The 50 select deeps were good with regard to the quality of the wood, but the milling was poor. Other products ordered were fine.
This year I ordered much earlier, which worked well. However, the 50 pine bottoms had side rails which I considered defective. After a month with no response to my email, I finally decided to get out the router table and mill my own. Fortunately the existing rails will work with some thick plywood flats I acquired (free), once I trim them a bit on the table saw.
I'll still buy from them, just not certain products.


----------



## ByGonzah (Feb 4, 2012)

I received a fairly small order of "budget" frames for some deeps and some metal tops for my homemade telescoping covers from Western Bee last week . All of the frames were excellent, the tops fit perfectly, and the price was outstanding. I build a lot of my own stuff, but frames are outside my patience. Western Bee frames are outstanding. They'll get my order for more frames next year.


----------

